# avvy request



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 2, 2008)

hm. now that h'ween is over
im thinking about a whole new avvy
if someone has time, can you make me a hamtaro avvy?
i just want either 
pashmina, 





penelpe, 




or jingle




(just one is good. and you dont have to use those images. theyre just there for reference)
oh and if you can find chibi versions, or like the ones used in games (sprites)
that would be really cute :3


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 2, 2008)

Yay, I suck :3


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 2, 2008)

-.-
preferably with "tiny" on it. pwease
and you dont suck
its just...kinda plain


----------



## dice (Nov 2, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> -.-
> preferably with "tiny" on it. pwease
> and you dont suck
> its just...kinda plain
> ...


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 2, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> its just...kinda plain



Translation: YEEEAAAH U SUCK BIG TIME! 
lol

I'll leave it to the pro's...

EDIT: dice what the fuck is that?

EDIT2: second try, MOAR SUCKAGE:


----------



## dice (Nov 2, 2008)

I call it art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A gift from me, to the world


----------



## Rowan (Nov 2, 2008)

my effort


----------



## dice (Nov 2, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty nice


----------



## Gian (Nov 3, 2008)

I already liked the ref picture you had up, so -


----------



## Gore (Nov 3, 2008)

tiny


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 3, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> pretty nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we have a winner!!!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 3, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 3, 2008)

BWAAAHAHAHAAA

B-Blue and dice, you two really crack me up ^^


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2008)

Lol, what did dice make? Its....a picture of a foot, am i right?


----------

